# Is my dove underweight?



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

..........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Their weights seem normal and OK to me. If you Google "silky ringneck dove weight", you will turn up several good articles which support the idea that 150 grams is a good weight.

Terry


----------

